
Microsoft Apologizes for Surface Pro 4, Surface Book Issues - ximeng
http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/microsoft-says-sorry-surface-pro-4-surface-book-issues/
======
ximeng
Also [http://www.lovemysurface.net/majorly-disappointed-with-
surfa...](http://www.lovemysurface.net/majorly-disappointed-with-surface-
pro-4-problems/) .

